# Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-



## mr.j.burns (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

vorweg ersma. Ich hab das Forum durchsucht um Doppel-post's zu vermeiden aber leider nichts gefunden. Denke aber mal das ich hier nicht der erste bin mit diesem Problem. Naja.
Also: Ich hab mir eine geflochtene Spiderwire Ultracast (unsichtbar) gekauft. Einfach nur mal um zu sehen wie der Unterschied zu Mono ist. Mein Problem besteht nun darin das ich meine Köder nicht mehr ausgeworfen bekomme. Wenn ich werfe gehen so 3 bis 4 m ab und dann bleibt die Schnur einfach an der Rolle hängen. Also nicht am Metall sondern an ihrer eigenen Wicklung. Ich benutze eine Shimano FA 4000. Als ich dann die erste Öse (die längs direkt über dem Griff) an der Rute ausgelassen habe und die Schnur direkt durch den ersten großen Schnurlaufring gezogen habe war das Problem behoben. Aber das kann doch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein denke ich mal. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen.

By the way: Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn eure Wobbler sehr leicht sind und ihr die nicht weit genug ausgeworfen bekommt?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Killerzander (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

doch du hast dir schon selber geholfen.die erste öse direkt über dem handteil ist nicht für die schnur gedacht sondern dafür das du deinen haken dort drin einhängen kannst.falls du mal deine rute von a nach b transportieren willst zb.


----------



## mr.j.burns (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

........Upps.

Das is natürlich jetzt peinlich für mich.
Aber danke!!!!!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## J-son (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Hi,

hast Du die Monofile etwa auch durch die Hakenöse gezogen? Und liess es sich damit werfen?

GRZ:
J@Y


PS: Willkommen an Board


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Auahauha!

Fehler sind zwar dazu da um gemacht zu werden, aber das war jetzt wirklich mal ein Hammer!
Ich dachte sowas passiert nur bei Auwa im Fernsehen!

Sei mir nicht böse, wenn ich trotzdem drüber :q:q:q!!!

Für alle, die das gleiche Problem haben und die Schnur richtig durchgefädelt haben:
Die Schnur ist zu stramm aufgespult oder die Rolle hat keine gute Kreuzwicklung, sodass sich die Geflochtene Schnur in die unteren Lagen einschneidet!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Wobbler auf Weite zu kriegen ist relativ einfach:

Sbirolino mit entsprechenden Eigenschaften wie der Wobbler (Sinkend, Schwimmend) und Gewicht, 1 Meter Vorfach dahinter und ab mit dem Wobbler


Aber das mit dem Hakenhalter habe ich schon mal gesehen  da war einer bei der Prüfung als ich die auch gemacht habe der hat versucht das bei der Fliegenrute durchzukriegen


----------



## HotHotHechti (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Ich hab auch ein problem mit geflochtener Schnur.
Bei mir sind andauernd Knoten in der Schnur und wenn ich mit der gleichen Rolle,aber mit monofiler Schnur angle geht es wieder super.
Könnt ihr mir sagen woran das liegt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Welche Rolle
Welche Schnur
Welche Montage

Wobei ich mir das eigentlich gar nicht erklären kann, ich habe eher Probleme mit Mono das die Perrücken uÄ bildet als mit Geflochtener.


----------



## mr.j.burns (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

@J-Son:  Die Monofile hatte ich auch durch die Hakenöse gefädelt und damit hatte ich keine Probleme, Naja.


@All: Die Sache bleibt natürlich unter uns

Weiß eigentlich jemand was "Spirolino" auf englisch heißt???
Ich bin fürn halbes Jahr in Kanada und hab hier halt vor n paar Wochen das Angeln angefangen. Ich hab mich schon durch zig Angelläden gefragt aber anscheinend verstehen die mich nicht wenn ich sage ich möchte einen Spirolino oder die kennen das hier nicht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*



mr.j.burns schrieb:


> ...
> @All: Die Sache bleibt natürlich unter uns
> 
> Weiß eigentlich jemand was "Spirolino" auf englisch heißt???
> Ich bin fürn halbes Jahr in Kanada und hab hier halt vor n paar Wochen das Angeln angefangen. Ich hab mich schon durch zig Angelläden gefragt aber anscheinend verstehen die mich nicht wenn ich sage ich möchte einen Spirolino oder die kennen das hier nicht.



Das Teil heißt Sbirolino, egal in welcher Sprache  Wer es erfunden hat der hat dem Kind auch den Namen verpasst, selbst die EN Seite von Daiwa Cormoran spricht Sbirolino.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/e...1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_search0=sbirolino


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Geil! Selten so gelacht!!!


----------



## mr.j.burns (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

@Denni_Lo:   Hm, genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Is aber anscheinend nicht so. Ich hab hier 2 Bücher aus Deutschland wo auch so n Vorfach mit Sbirolino abgebildet ist. Steht sogar Sbirolino dran. Habs dann den Leuten in den FishingShops gezeigt und die konnten damit nichts anfangen. Und es waren große Shops mit mehreren Mitarbeitern.
Kein Plan wie ich an so Dinger kommen soll.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*



mr.j.burns schrieb:


> Habs dann den Leuten in den FishingShops gezeigt und die konnten damit nichts anfangen. Und es waren große Shops mit mehreren Mitarbeitern.
> Kein Plan wie ich an so Dinger kommen soll.
> 
> Gruß
> Jens


 

wat sind dat denn für Läden wenn die nen Sbiro nich kennen#d#d#d
Ahja dat ding mit der hakenöse ist echt genial:q:q:q

Gruß Mike


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

das ist ein brocken da biste erstmal nen halbes jahr satt von man man....:vik::q|bigeyes

wenn es dort keine sbiros gibt hole dir doch unauffällige posen würde bestimmt auch zur not gehen!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

ich habe mal gerade bei cabelas und besspro gestöbert, die haben wirklich keine Sbiros im Sortiment. Kan auch sein das diese Art des Angelns den Amerikanern nicht so bekannt ist.


----------



## luecke3.0 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Hallo,
die Nordamerikaner sind komischerweise immer etwas hinterher, die kennen ihr Barschangeln mit Minirütchen und Forellen sind dann quasi Beifang.
Auch das Karpfenangeln ist da gerade erst im kommen! So wie in Deutschland in den frühen 90ern.
Karpfen ist für die ein "Unkrautfisch"!!!
Obwohl das eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis ist, da ja auch eigentlich Berkley aus Amiland kommt und die ja auch den Powerbait bestimmt auch in USA und CAN verkaufen!#c

Sonst würd ich im Internet suchen und mir die schicken lassen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Sonst würd ich im Internet suchen und mir die schicken lassen!
> 
> Gruß
> Lücke


 

Yeep entweder so oder er wird ja noch familie in DE haben die sollen mal welche kaufen und mit nem schönen schokoriegel rübersenden...

Gruß Mike


----------



## FisherMan66 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, heißen die Dinger eigentlich "BOMBARDS". Vielleicht können die damit in Übersee was anfangen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, heißen die Dinger eigentlich "BOMBARDS". Vielleicht können die damit in Übersee was anfangen.


 

Diesen Ausdruck habe Ich persönlich in dem Zusammenhang noch nie gehört. Aber er sagte ja er hätte nen bild vorgelegt und die haben sich trotzdem am kopf gekratzt...|kopfkrat

Gruß Mike


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, heißen die Dinger eigentlich "BOMBARDS". Vielleicht können die damit in Übersee was anfangen.



in USA definitiv nicht, die denken ener das er ein Boot haben will. Versuch es lieber mit unleaded Bait Weights oder Sinker, aber ich bezweifele das die außer Blei und Messing was haben was einem Sbiro ansatzweise nahe kommt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Nordamerikaner sind komischerweise immer etwas hinterher, die kennen ihr Barschangeln mit Minirütchen und Forellen sind dann quasi Beifang.
> Auch das Karpfenangeln ist da gerade erst im kommen! So wie in Deutschland in den frühen 90ern.
> Karpfen ist für die ein "Unkrautfisch"!!!
> ...


 

Meinst du nicht ernst oder#c

Deshalb kommen hier ja auch jetzt erst die Baitcaster, und Amerikanischen Methoden wie (dropshotting, Texas und Carolinarig usw. in Mode). Warum sollen die da mit Puffteig usw. angeln wenn es da wilde Regenbogenforellen gibt, diese werden wohl im Bach genauso selten drauf beißen wiehier ne Bachforelle. In Amerika wird auch genauso auf Muskies geschleppt wie hier auf Hecht oder eben auf Walleye´s gefischt wie hier auf Zander. Außerdem wird dort viel mit der Fliege gefischt. In England fischt man ja auch nicht nur auf Friedfische oder Karpfen. Und Bass ist da eben, der Leitfisch.

mfg Flo


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Wie sind denn dann bei denne  Die Fischregionen gegliedert? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Nordamerikaner sind komischerweise immer etwas hinterher, die kennen ihr Barschangeln mit Minirütchen und Forellen sind dann quasi Beifang.




Oh Gott, was ne Aussage. :c

Stimmt schon, was Kunstköderangeln angeht, davon verstehen die echt nix, die Amis ...#d

Schonmal daran gedacht, daß denen das einfach zu blöd ist ein Wurfgewicht vor einen Wobbler zu schalten, das den Lauf behindert, den direkten Kontakt zum Köder einschränkt und zudem auch noch den Scheuchwert erhöht? Vielleicht machen dies einfach nicht, weil's blöd ist...
Ich halte nämlich auch nix von der ganzen Sbirolino-Fischerei.

Richtig ist, das bei den Amis sehr viel vom Boot und eher wenig vom Ufer aus geangelt wird. Und da sind super weite Würfe ja selten notwendig.



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Karpfen ist für die ein "Unkrautfisch"!!!e


Das geht mir in etwa ähnlich.


----------



## Sebÿ (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Das mit den Fischregionen würde mich auch mal  interessieren.
Das die Amis keinen  Plan vom KUKÖ  angeln haben, glaub  ich jetzt aber nicht.  
Das mit den Karpfen ist wohl auch son europäisches Ding. 
Die einzige Karpfenrute die Ich besitze fängt auch nur Aale
Sebastian


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Das mit dem Karpfenangeln nach dem Englischen Vorbild in USA stimmt schon ist aber nicht wirklich weit verbreitet.

Fliege und Kukö sind da schon die haupt Fischmethoden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Weiß garnicht ob die Regionen da so gekliedert sind.
Die haben halt Flüsse und Seen in dennen Saiblinge, Regenbogen und Bachforellen leben.
Ihre Seen und Flüsse wo Muskies,Walleyes und Bass leben. (auch europäische Barsche und Hechte) und ihre Sumpfregionen.
Dort gibt es noch viel mehr Fischarten, wie die bekannten Crappies und Alligaorhecht z.b. Aber wie die das Gliedern, keine Ahnung. Der Leitfisch ist eben der Bass auf den bevorzugt geangelt wird, war jetzt nicht auf Leitfisch der Bassregion oder so bezogen. Genauso wie in England wohl der Karpfen der Leitfisch ist.

mfg Flo


----------



## mr.j.burns (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

.......Stimmt. Ich hab mich gestern mal mit 2 Anglern unterhalten und die haben sich voll drüber lustig gemacht das es in Polen wohl zu Weihnachten Karpfen gibt. Die meinten das wäre voll der dreckige Fisch weil der wohl den ganzen Dreck vom Grund frisst usw. Kurios find ich dann allerdings das die nicht sagen Schwein wäre auch dreckig. Das isst hier nämlich jeder. Naja. Andere Länder andere Sitten.
By the way: Die Typen haben sich auch drüber schlapp gelacht das man in Deutschland ne Fischereiprüfung machen muß. Die wollten mir das erst garnicht glauben.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

GG dafür wissen wir schon bevor wir angeln dürfen was wir machen müssen ^^


----------



## luecke3.0 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Jaja, jedem sein Zielfischchen!|rolleyes

Für mich sind das alles keine revolutionären Methoden die da auf dem Spinnsektor aus Amiland kommen, hats alles schonmal gegeben bzw. gibts schon lange.
Wenn man mal diverse Pilkmontage mit der DropShot Methode vergleicht...

Vielleicht mögen die Ammis mehr Spinnfischen machen, weil einfach auch in vielen Gewässern wirklich alles Zähne hat!

Dafür sind die in puncto Friedfisch weit hinterher! Und Friedfisch gibts da auch genug!

Das ist vielleicht Geschmackssache, aber wenn ich nen kampfstarken Karpfen im See hab, dann stell ich doch nicht irgendwelchen "lahmarsch"-Barschen hinterher. Und die setzen die da auch oft wieder zurück.|kopfkrat
Und ne kampfstarke Forelle wär mir auch lieber als ein Hecht der nach zweimal Schlagen sich wie ein Nasser Sack einkurbeln lässt!
Wärscheinlich werden mich jetzt einige "Spinner" in der Luft zerreißen, aber das ist nunmal meine Ansicht. Und wer jemals nen Drill von nem 10Pfund Karpfen mit dem eines 10Pfund Hechtes verglichen hat, der wird mir recht geben!

Soll nicht heißen, das ich nicht auf Raubfisch angele, im Gegenteil, aber jeder hat so seine Lieblingsfische, aber manchmal weiß man selbst nichtmal wieso!:q

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Tjo, andere Länder, D ist wohl die einzige Nation die eine Prüfung für so was verlangt, in USA hat mich der Jahresschein 60$ gekostet und wurde nach vorlage eines Führerscheines sofort ausgestellt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*

Tja, weil Bass bzw. Raubfisch angeln spektakulärer ist. Nicht jeder hat die Lust sich 3 Tage in sein Zelt zu setzen was wie eine Wohnung ausgestattet ist und auf den Biss eines Friedfisches bzw. Karpfen zu warten. Drillvergnügen hat auch immer was mit dem Gerät zu tun. Naja gehört nicht hier hin. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene lässt sich nicht auswerfen -Hilfe-*



don rhabano schrieb:


> GG dafür wissen wir schon bevor wir angeln dürfen was wir machen müssen ^^



Wage ich zu bezweifeln, die Prüfung ist nur eine Prüfung die Realität sieht anders aus.


----------

